

Ask HN: Where do you post your site/app to get USERS? - blablablibli

I&#x27;m talking about CNET and similar sites, where they review your product and post an artice on their magazine&#x2F;website&#x2F;etc.<p>Also - which ones brought you the most users ?
======
opless
I'd be interested to find this out too.

Most of what I've read is to take a scatter-gun approach and then use A/B
testing or similar.

